# AMD StormTrooper



## berniemansell (Nov 8, 2014)

My Custom Storm Trooper build log.
This build started sometime ago but every time I get the chance I add to it.


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 8, 2014)

I will Start with the monitors. After I bought the monitors I had the Plan to to get a stand

 

So I bought one and as with most things they are not as what they seem. Because I had 3 different model monitors. The Vesa mounts did not line up with the Aavara TS743 Triple Monitor Stand so I had to make some new mounts.

 

 

 

 




 
In the end, the result was alot better. The monitors on either side were lifted approx 10-15mm. Once I had adjusted the bezel I no longer notice it as much


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 8, 2014)

The stand also only allowed the monitors to bend in about 10 degrees. Using a bench grinder I grinded down the nobs on the arms to allow extra movement. 
The monitors being 23.6" and the center being 24" I didn't think it would be much of a problem. I have not adjusted the height since. But with the new age of 4K monitors coming & I'm also studying game development I do want a 4K monitor. I will be getting a 32" 4K in the future & I will be mounting it above the monitors. The trick with this will be is that the 32" 4K monitor will be mounted on a arm so that if I want to look at the monitor up close, I just have to pull it towards me and down in front of the other monitors. But to do this I have to make an extension on the stand. The best and only good part about this stand is that there is another option to mount another 3 monitors on top. This new mount will also have to have a counter weight at the rear so that the stand will not fall forward when pulling down the 32". These plans are still in my head but the arm has been made up & I'm awaiting a good 4K monitor to be released and cash so that I can finish it. So In the mean time I also thought of mounting some of my speakers to the stand. This is what the final product will look like.

 

So lets start making the stand for speakers & 32".


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 8, 2014)

After some black paint it loos great just missing the 32"


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 8, 2014)

The Desktop
AMD 1090t 6core, Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler
ATI 6990 @1000Mhz, 12gb RAM,
60gb SSD, 1.5tb hdd, 2tb hdd, 2tb hdd,
750watt themaltake EVO_Blue 80+ PSU, Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler. 
I purchased the CM Storm Stryker case because I wanted to do a case theme build for the up coming Star Wars Battlefront Game 
Video 








So I had my theme sorted right from the start. But I had a HD6990 & as most people know they are LOUD!. I had just resigned from daytime job to further my studies in Game Development and get some other qualifications at the same time so I had moved in with my parents to save on expenses. Unfortunately I work on computers all day and very late into the night. The fan noise was so loud it was keeping my parents awake at night. So the best option was watercooling  . Now try ordering water cooling parts in Rural Australia its not easy since the closest computer parts shop is 6hrs drive away and they only had a small selection. So I started ordering parts from the USA. They take 3-4weeks to arrive & shipping costs are extreme. I was looking to see if I could use some spare parts I had lying around from previous builds. I found a few so I started Modding them to fit the case.


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 8, 2014)

Then the Water Block turned up and a few other parts I was happy like a kid on Christmas morning


 

 
I then removed the air cooler off the HD6990 and wow that Thermal Paste was hard to remove.

 
I also had the idea of making my own backplate for the GPU. I had to order some acrylic anyway So as I say "Its Dremel Time"


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 8, 2014)

The first pump I had installed was making a terrible noise, it was second hand.

 
I ordered a new one and things started to take shape

 

 

I was not happy with the placement of the pump. I thought it was alittle too high. So I moved it down a bit and with some more acrylic work, it started to look better.


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 8, 2014)

I started designing up some 240mm fan grills in AutoCAD, After working in Engineering for 12-13yrs my CAD skills are very professional. I didn't have access to a laser cutter so it was "Dremel Time" again. I love my Dremel   After making about 50 different designs I decided on this one to practice on. I didn't have any files to clean it up but I thought it turned out pretty darn good.


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 8, 2014)

To fit in with the StarWars theme I went on the hunt for toys, models, anything to do with star wars. I came across these 2 little beauty's made by Lucas Arts and they are the perfect size. I think it took about 18months to find what I was looking for. 

 

 
Then I had to look for a place to mount them. My first good idea was this

 
This would mean "Dremel Time" again but since the Tie Fighter took so long to find I decided not to go ahead with it just in case the Di-cast model was too far damaged in the process of cutting. I also had plans to Airbrush around it to make it look as if it had crashed into the door of the case. Shame they are rare it would have looked awesome.
Later on I wanted to do some more acrylic work, to cover up the messy drivebays. This was an easy 2 pieces


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 8, 2014)

Future Plans
At the moment I'm in the process of setting up my new business "PC Modders" that will be opening soon so I haven't had much time to add to the Storm Strooper. This Computer does a great job at looking great. I hope to finish the CPU Loop. I only need 3 fittings to finish it. I installed a XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir in the front and yes I modded that as well just by taking off the front plate sanding it back and giving it a fresh coat of paint. I added the Razer sticker just for fun.

 
I left the top bay free, Well it does have a Hard Drive in there but I did it so I can fill the reservoir. 
I also plan to paint the motherboard heatsinks to match the color scheme. 
So far all parts, mods, installation etc. Have been done by myself with out assistance from sponsors. Although Some modding friends have helped me with some ideas.
Once my new shop is opened I will be starting on a new x99 build that will be 50 if not 100 times better then this build, I can not wait to start on it & also finish this build. But for the meantime Thats My StormTrooper


----------



## Toothless (Nov 8, 2014)

Now all you gotta do is make a laptop stand right off from the desk. 

Amazing build. I love how clean the white is.


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 8, 2014)

I have plans for a custom built desk as well. I need more room


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 9, 2014)

I had a few spare minutes today so I did a small cut in the acrylic in the HDD Bay. Since I have a dual bay res and pump & my Hdd's all hidden behind this acrylic I will need holes for the hoses going to and from the CPU & Radiator. With the small cut that I just made with my Dremel I will be able to have all the hoses going through the one hole & it will also look very neat and tidy.


----------



## berniemansell (Nov 9, 2014)

I just found my original HD6990 cooler


----------



## berniemansell (Jan 9, 2015)

Just getting ready to install my custom CPU Loop,
4 new CoolerMaster SickleFlow X 120mm Red LED Fans to replace my old fans 90CFM each @ 19dbm I cant wait to try them out. They will replace the current radiator fans.
A new XSPC X2O 750 Dual Bay Reservoir and Pump V4. I did have one already in the case and modded the front plate so I will be still using the front plate but on the new reservoir and pump. 
I will be using XSPC tubing as I did previously on the GPU Loop, Also using the same coolant as the GPU Loop. This will not be my last addition to this case I will be sleeving it at a later time. 
I don't like doing big additions because this computer is a big inconvenience during its downtime.


----------



## berniemansell (Jan 13, 2015)




----------

